# Show your Corona stock pile



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That just looks like a trip to the grocery store.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

No stock pile here, in fact I am in need to replenish my normal reserve of TP and paper towels, yet I can not due to people going crazy.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'd go outside and grab a leaf except I can't find any of those either. This should convince my wife that we really do need a bidet.


----------



## CharTech (Aug 26, 2019)

Maybe I am missing something but why is everyone stocking up on water?


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

CharTech said:


> Maybe I am missing something but why is everyone stocking up on water?


Because people are stupid.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice try, you guys aren't going to find out what's in my stockpile and where it is :bd:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

M32075 said:


>


I believe you have your priorities wrong. Only 12 beers? :shock:

Personally, I am a big believer in buying in bulk and having a pantry. Then, these things really don't matter when they happen.

More importantly, did anyone notice the cost of 40 cal ammo increased 410% last week? I am a fan of having what is most readily available which is why 9mm only increased 101%.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Current situation in Slovenia(Italy is our neighbor):
Social life canceled, everything closed except grocery stores, pharmacies. Masks are impossible to buy, same with disinfectant.
Get ready USA😞 social distancing is only cure.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

timtimotej said:


> Current situation in Slovenia(Italy is our neighbor):
> Social life canceled, everything closed except grocery stores, pharmacies. Masks are impossible to buy, same with disinfectant.
> Get ready USA😞 social distancing is only cure.


You realize that masks provide almost no help with this, right? Washing your hands and not touching your face is by far more effective.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I bought a 6-pack of TP back in December, so I'm good for about another 12 months. Bachelor Life.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

FPP2, FPP3 mask is much better than nothing.
I agree that clean hands are no. 1, that is why I use disinfectant right after getting in a car.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I am a fan of having what is most readily available which is why 9mm


Amen. If you haven't, check out Target Sports USA *Prime*. Free shipping and discounts. I buy ammo by the 1k case.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

CharTech said:


> Maybe I am missing something but why is everyone stocking up on water?


I can offer a little insight to this. I work in the bottled water industry. We have never seen demand like this in a non-hurricane/natural disaster situation. The last time we saw demand like this was during super storm sandy and it was a regional situation. This thing is everywhere. I really am not sure what is driving the demand unless people are assuming that their municipal water plant is going to be down because of the virus. Most spikes in demand are because of damage to a municipal water plant due to flooding or wind damage. All I know is People are buying gallon jugs of water like they are going to have to fill their bathtub.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> ...More importantly, did anyone notice the cost of 40 cal ammo increased 410% last week? I am a fan of having what is most readily available which is why 9mm only increased 101%.


I order a fair amount from sgammo.com over in Stillwater. They are claiming longer order processing times, but from what I've seen their pricing has remained pretty flat. Their email earlier this week was actually still touting that ammo prices are at a 12-year low.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Boolitts. For big virus things.



Nighttime boolitts. Tactical. 
For Ninja virus things, use fire.
Them viruses ain't gonna die easy.



Beans. Chili. Tamales. Stinky seafood.
Good for eating, or catching catfish.



Fiber for breakfast.
Mac and cheese because chili.



Beef jerky. Because protein.
And you can eat it with chili.
Store it upside down. Always.
Confuses the virus. Because stupid.



No bottled water. I use only filtered.
No toilet paper. Eat chili and tamales.
Use stinky seafood to catch catfish.
Jump in lake or river to grab catfish. 
Swim around while fighting catfish.
No need for laundry soap, or soap.
Virus smells you, thinks you're dead.
Stupid virus. Saves me on boolitts.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Public service announcement: The above post is actually my warped sense of humor and satire.

I do eat catfish, sardines, oysters, chili, tamales and beans. But usually only in hurricane season....

I have modern indoor plumbing fixtures, so the part about swimming was also tongue in cheek.

Last time I swam in a lake water went up my nose and made me congested, so no more of that.

:lol:  :roll: :bd:


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooooh. Tamales! Now I think I'll drop by Ted's BBQ for lunch. They have the best tamales in Rocket City. Just don't forget to unwrap the corn husk. Not that I've ever done that myself. Ahem.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

:lol: @FlowRider you've got me rollin over here bro! That's too funny.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

hsvtoolfool said:


> Ooooh. Tamales! Now I think I'll drop by Ted's BBQ for lunch. They have the best tamales in Rocket City. Just don't forget to unwrap the corn husk. Not that I've ever done that myself. Ahem.


The ones in the cans are wrapped in paper. First time I made them, I didn't know that. Microwaved them, and cut into one. Kept me from that mistake....

If you want to try something really good, and easy to make, get cans of chili with beans, chili with no beans, tamales in chili sauce, and put it in a casserole dish, with shredded Mexican cheese from the bag, cook in oven until it looks like cheese is browning a little (or a lot if you prefer that) and enjoy.

The recipe is on the tamale cans.

I keep threatening to make that for my bride, which ensures she makes dinner.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

corneliani said:


> :lol: @FlowRider you've got me rollin over here bro! That's too funny.


What caliber boolitts for corona virus?

I think 12 gauge birdshot. Logical.

Glad you laughed, that was the whole idea. The virus is a serious issue, but laughter is still the best medicine!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My bride has seen the value of me prepping for natural disasters, since we lived through Hurricanes Andrew and Harvey. We used to camp a lot, and still go hiking, fishing, boating, and riding ATVs and Side-by-Sides a lot. So she knows the value of lanterns and camp toasters and making campfire coffee in an enamel percolater.

Like many people, Saturday is errand and shopping day. She came back with this after our coffee talk about flu.



The headlamp I had already. It ties in with the nighttime cold medicine.

Pepto Bismol is because I said chili tamale casserole was for dinner....


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@FlowRider don't forget the Gatorade powder or Pedialite for electrolytes. Getting dehydrated from the flu is serious stuff.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Grass Clippins said:


> @FlowRider don't forget the Gatorade powder or Pedialite for electrolytes. Getting dehydrated from the flu is serious stuff.


I tried the new Gatorade Zero in three flavors recently. It tasted pretty good, actually. :nod: :thumbup:

I liked the traditional Lemon-Lime flavor the best, so I might have to get some more of it soon.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I hit academy and stockpiled some Zoom Finesse Worms in different colors as well as hooks and weights, just in case I get quarantined! Living on a lake has advantages at times!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)




----------

